# my new raphael catfish



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

today i got my new raphael catfish, he is so sneaky he hides in this crevice under my driftwood just his size, i fed him some sinking pellets he came and ate them, then zipped right back to his hidey hole, right when i got out my camera, so here is a picture of his not so secret lair.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

how often and how many sinking pellets should i feed him a day???????


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

And that may be the last pic you ever get of him unless you take away his hiding places. They are notorious for hiding in tiny dark places and not coming out until it's dark. If he is the only fish in the tank then 3 or 4 pellets a day should do him till he gets bigger.


----------

